

Spotify may soon be worth more than $8B - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/spotify-raising-400-million-at-84-billion-valuation-2015-4

======
vipulg
Music brought back Apple to the world and now Spotify. Music is moving, Radio
> TV > iPod > Cloud.

